# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  si te formatizoj nje macbook

## labin

Kam nje macbook dhe ka windows xp te instaluar  problemi eshte se dua te formatizoj se eshte mbush me virusa fus cd-widowsit kur starton po nuk me jep asgje cilin key te shtyp qe te startoj te instalohet behet sikur tek xp kjo mund te me ndihmoni ndokush .

----------

